# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DUBROVNIK - Mala škola dojenja (12.8.) i Radionica o platnenim pelenama (14.8.)

## Indi

*Mala škola dojenja*

U ponedjeljak, 12. kolovoza 2013., u 18,00 sati u  prostorijama Razvojne agencija Grada Dubrovnika - DURA, 
Branitelja  Dubrovnika 15 (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton) u Dubrovniku, održat  će se radionica o dojenju.
  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice  za dojenje, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
  Početak  radionice je u 18.00 sati, a predviđeno trajanje je dva sata. 
 Zbog ograničenoga broja sudionika/ca molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona *099 31 77 086.*
 Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!  :Heart:  
Za više informacija posjetite nas na www.roda.hr ili na našim Facebook stranicama RODA DUBROVNIK 						




*Radionica o platnenim pelenama
*
  U srijedu, 14. kolovoza 2013. s početkom u 18,00 sati, također u prostorijama  Razvojne agencija Grada Dubrovnika - DURA, održat će se i radionica o  platnenim pelenama. Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena  moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, savjete i  upute kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke  Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".

  Radionice su besplatne, a zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka mole se  zainteresirani da najave svoj dolazak na broj telefona    *098 911 7993.   * 

  Za više informacija posjetite nas na www.roda.hr ili na našim Facebook stranicama RODA DUBROVNIK. 						    * 
*

----------

